# I Am Going To Buy With My Stimulus Package Money,i Am Going To Buy....



## Pumpy (12/4/09)

A standard 70 litre stainless kettle with lid, fitted with pickup tube on compression fitting, welded 1/2" socket outlet, ball valve, and hosetail from Beerbelly $ 419.95 

one of those Rambo burners $195

a couple of bags of Maris Otter $200

three two litre Elrlenmeyer flasks $90 

Not much change left  

Pumpy


----------



## KingPython (12/4/09)

a 40 Litre Urn
Biab Material
Hydrometer
Ingrediants for atleast two new batches
A secondary fermentor


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!


----------



## pjwhite5 (12/4/09)

I'm looking at getting a falsie, kettle hopscreen and bulkhead fittings from beerbelly,

Maybe a march pump and some steel to start a new brewery bench

Will have to see what happens


Cede


----------



## yardy (12/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!




same here, hostess abusing bastard he is...


suit on  


Yard


----------



## jonocarroll (12/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!


+1

I paid tax throughout the year, but got it all back for being a 'low-income earner' ... if it's a 'low-income' shouldn't I get some more money!?!?! Had big plans for that too. Kegs will have to wait.


----------



## Beerbuoy (12/4/09)

I owe tax from last year so its going straight back to the miserable barstard :icon_vomit:


----------



## Mantis (12/4/09)

Already spent on pavers for new outdoor area. Just got lay the heavy buggers now <_<


----------



## NickB (12/4/09)

Hmmm, really need to do my tax from last year.... h34r:

However, would be looking at a false bottom for the mash tun, maybe 2-4 more kegs and accessories, plus getting my non-working 500L freezer up and running as a keg fridge (or getting a new one through work)....

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!





> same here, hostess abusing bastard he is...



Rich bastards.. <_<


----------



## Batz (12/4/09)

Heat pump water heater here,going to do our bit to save the world and reduce our carbon footprint.

Batz


----------



## robbo5253 (12/4/09)

Mantis said:


> Already spent on pavers for new outdoor area. Just got lay the heavy buggers now <_<



I am doing the same, just come in from whacker packing... time for a beer!
what size did you get? mine are 500x500x50 so they are gonna be heavy!
Got two kegs to keep the pack horses going!

Cheers and Beers

Robbo


----------



## Pollux (12/4/09)

I spent most of the wife's (she got hers in March through centrelink as she got a family tax benefit one) on equipment and ingredients to go AG...

As such, she is claiming most of mine in return for her body mods, the rest I am using for a marga mill, a few sacks of grain and maybe some hops and yeast from the change..


----------



## flattop (12/4/09)

Haven't got it yet but already spent it on a new aircon... that and installation is way more than the $950.


----------



## andrewl (12/4/09)

A new lawnmower and whipper snipper... Let someone borrow mine and they bought it back buggered!
And the mower has been temperamental the last few times i've used it... So time to upgrade to newer models


----------



## gibbocore (12/4/09)

two mashmates. last two bits of kit for my herms.


----------



## yardy (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Rich bastards.. <_<




i prefer _hard working bastard  
_


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/4/09)

New BBQ for to be built into entertaining area. Gunna cook me some animals!! :beer: 

(and converting a chest feezer to match above mentioned BBQ :icon_drunk: )

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

yardy said:


> i prefer _hard working bastard
> _


Sorry Yardy, I work hard too, obviously just not hard enough, as im getting it..  

Why, why, why did I become a Chef?? :blink: Thats right, I was told that people will always have to eat!!! :unsure: 

Mines going to Credit Card for future use..........


----------



## loikar (12/4/09)

I'm Married <_< 

What Stimulus?


----------



## Pollux (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Why, why, why did I become a Chef?? :blink: Thats right, I was told that people will always have to eat!!! :unsure:



For the same reason I am a croupier and the wife is a nurse....

People will always want to gamble, and people will always get sick.....

You'd almost have to feel sorry for anyone who was working in the financial sector, made over 100K last year, has since lost all their money on the market and now, just to add some salt to the wound, misses out on Rudd dollars...


ALMOST.


----------



## gava (12/4/09)

got my list coming together already up to $500........ then I might get my next few brews ready... should be good!


----------



## hoppinmad (12/4/09)

Bought a another temperature controlled wine fridge on ebay this arvo for my fermentations!

Also am searching for a second hand bar fridge of about 130 litres or so.... not having much luck finding one though


----------



## buttersd70 (12/4/09)

Ankle surgery.....oh wait, the government should have paid for that already, given that the damage was done when on operational duty.....should I continue the 16 year old battle with the department of verterans affairs, or just pay for it out of my own damn pocket.....???


----------



## Thunderlips (12/4/09)

I wont get it since I'm a lazy bugger and haven't done my tax for about the last 6 years.

I really should do something about that.


----------



## kevnlis (12/4/09)

Mine has already been spent, gonna pay off the majority of my CC debt


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

Pollux said:


> For the same reason I am a croupier and the wife is a nurse....
> 
> People will always want to gamble, and people will always get sick.....
> 
> ...



Good point, always jobs around for Chefs and ok money, just 1 of those days..


----------



## KHB (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Good point, always jobs around for Chefs and ok money, just 1 of those days..



At my work this weekend,

Friday Night:250 meals
Sat Lunch: 186 meals
Sat Night: 300 meals
Sun Lunch: 300 Meals
Sun night:?????

Cheers

Scotsman06


----------



## Doc (12/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!



Me too 
I pay a lot of tax and do a lot of work for the Govt Departments, but get stiffed yet again. 

Doc


----------



## Beerbuoy (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sorry Yardy, I work hard too, obviously just not hard enough, as im getting it..
> 
> Why, why, why did I become a Chef?? :blink: Thats right, I was told that people will always have to eat!!! :unsure:
> 
> Mines going to Credit Card for future use..........




Yeh I know how that feels. I've been an aircraft engineer long enough to know better. Took 8 years just to get the basic qualifications. I'm on call 24/7 and is it worth it?? Put it this way I'm still very much elligible for the stimulus package  . 

Anyway I've had my whinge. 

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/09)

Being spent on a retun ticket to Vietnam! at least im simulating Singapores economy by flying with Singapore airlines!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Nothin' Ruddy says I can't have any!


And me too! Bloody Ruddy and that funny laugh. He He The old silver tail would have given it to me.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> Being spent on a retun ticket to Vietnam! at least im simulating Singapores economy by flying with Singapore airlines!


Ill be back there in May, yeh ha.
GB


----------



## yardy (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sorry Yardy, I work hard too, obviously just not hard enough, as im getting it..
> 
> Why, why, why did I become a Chef?? :blink: Thats right, I was told that people will always have to eat!!! :unsure:
> 
> Mines going to Credit Card for future use..........



no need for that mate, i wasn't having a dig  


wish I'd been born rich instead of handsome...



cheers


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And me too! Bloody Ruddy and that funny laugh. He He The old silver tail would have given it to me.
> GB



Have ya seen the Rudd skit they do on Rove?? Very, very funny.. :lol: 



> At my work this weekend,
> 
> Friday Night:250 meals
> Sat Lunch: 186 meals
> ...



Holy shit man, do you work in a club or something??


----------



## manticle (12/4/09)

Some rent and how to brew like a monk.

Also razors to shave the centre of my head and a brown cowl.


----------



## KHB (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Holy shit man, do you work in a club or something??




Nah a pub in the barossa valley big one at that. Been super busy great for buisness, still got a week of vintage festival after this weekend too!!

Scotsman06


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Have ya seen the Rudd skit they do on Rove?? Very, very funny.. :lol:


Cracks me every time ! And its on tonight, wonder if Ruddy will save the world ? He He
GB


----------



## troopa (12/4/09)

Mine went to a new Saw and new Router and and new Sander with a about 20kilos of grain thrown in for good measure
i now owe the SWMBO foundation a grand or so 

Damn the stimulus package.. it over stimulated me 

Tom


----------



## yardy (12/4/09)

manticle said:


> Some rent and how to brew like a monk.
> 
> Also razors to shave the centre of my head and a brown cowl.





:lol:


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> Nah a pub in the barossa valley big one at that. Been super busy great for buisness, still got a week of vintage festival after this weekend too!!
> 
> Scotsman06



Thats great that ya busy, it'd be good to work in an area that you get alot of people around spending a bit of $$, very quiet up this way, alot of budget people/familys come up this way I think.. Thats why we push the Weddings and Private Functions now, there are guarantees with them and no wastage...

Woolworths is the biggest winner up here, f-----g chockers all day...


> QUOTE (clean brewer @ Apr 12 2009, 07:13 PM)
> 
> Have ya seen the Rudd skit they do on Rove?? Very, very funny.. :lol: Cracks me every time ! And its on tonight, wonder if Ruddy will save the world ? He He
> GB



Shit, I better not miss it.. Have to see if I can tap into a wireless network around somewhere so I can stay online..


----------



## Mantis (12/4/09)

robbo5253 said:


> I am doing the same, just come in from whacker packing... time for a beer!
> what size did you get? mine are 500x500x50 so they are gonna be heavy!
> Got two kegs to keep the pack horses going!
> 
> ...



Hey Robbo, mine are only 600x300x40 so not as heavy as yours. But after 15 years of shearing and other bodily abuse they are fu<&ing heavy. 
They look shit hot tho


----------



## Beerbuoy (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Thats great that ya busy, it'd be good to work in an area that you get alot of people around spending a bit of $$, very quiet up this way, alot of budget people/familys come up this way I think.. Thats why we push the Weddings and Private Functions now, there are guarantees with them and no wastage...



Ha! Ha! The aeromedical people I work with reckon H.B. is full of the nearly born and nearly dead. Have to cater for weddings and funerals I spose


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> Ha! Ha! The aeromedical people I work with reckon H.B. is full of the nearly born and nearly dead. Have to cater for weddings and funerals I spose



Come on Ian, lets get the story straight!! <_< Hervey Bay is home of the "Newly Wed or Nearly Dead"..  Weddings are very popular, the young spend their money on a house and a wedding and thats it..

Quite a few 60+ Birthday parties and I have done a couple wakes  , unfortunately they were not old, but some youngish people that have had their life taken due to the nasties of life...

Its a town of the elderly and the families.... Was told when I come here, "unless you fish, there is nothing to do"


----------



## Beerbuoy (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Come on Ian, lets get the story straight!! <_< Hervey Bay is home of the "Newly Wed or Nearly Dead"..  Weddings are very popular, the young spend their money on a house and a wedding and thats it..
> 
> Quite a few 60+ Birthday parties and I have done a couple wakes  , unfortunately they were not old, but some youngish people that have had their life taken due to the nasties of life...
> 
> Its a town of the elderly and the families.... Was told when I come here, "unless you fish, there is nothing to do"


I guess the med people put there own spin on it. They fly in, fly out and don't get to see the Newly Wed part, just the reason for the Wed maybe.

I reckon H.B is a top spot myself. I do get a laugh when I think of the first time I walked into a pub down there tho. Two electric scooters parked at the bar and two old blokes at the end of the bar comparing walking sticks ha!, no bullshit. I couldn't believe it. It really is the home of electic scooters.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

I'm way too rich to care! h34r:


----------



## FreemanDC (12/4/09)

Air Asia has tickets for 137 bucks to KL and then from there to anywhere in Asia for Sweet -F-all , i really wanted to go back to pattaya for some ........ but , i'll spend it at craftbrewer !


----------



## Duff (12/4/09)

Hopefully one of these if SWMBO lets me...


----------



## Pumpy (12/4/09)

Duff said:


> Hopefully one of these if SWMBO lets me...
> 
> View attachment 26175




Are you sure Duff ?


pumpy


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

Geez the fishin' not good today only 2 bites?


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

> I do get a laugh when I think of the first time I walked into a pub down there tho. Two electric scooters parked at the bar and two old blokes at the end of the bar comparing walking sticks ha!, no bullshit. I couldn't believe it. It really is the home of electic scooters.


I know, they all meet up on the Esplanade for some Guiness World Record attempt of the most scooters in a town, or something  ..


> I reckon H.B is a top spot myself.


It is mate, dont get me wrong.. Just doesnt suit me professionly..  


> I'm way too rich to care!


I know you care! Just too rich!


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> ....I know you care! Just too rich!




Make that 3 bites :lol:


----------



## Mantis (12/4/09)

Duff said:


> Hopefully one of these if SWMBO lets me...
> 
> View attachment 26175




It might help for a few rounds man, but , golf is a head case. If you have ever hit a good drive with your existing driver, then you CAN do it again, and again , and again. If not, then a new bling driver in the bag wont help. 
Been there and done that, and seen it time and time again
But, hey, it makes you feel good for a short time h34r:


----------



## tcraig20 (12/4/09)

I thought I might do something evil like save it...


----------



## Pumpy (12/4/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I thought I might do something evil like save it...




How is that going to help the economy then .

Why dont you buy some grain or hops and yeast or something 
add some water 
Boil it 
and help the F#*@% >G Economy

Pumpy


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

I think NSW is cheap enough ATM on evilbay! Tehehehehe!!! :lol:


----------



## tcraig20 (12/4/09)

Pumpy said:


> How is that going to help the economy then .



Isnt the idea that we can build real wealth on a tertiary consumption economy using borrowed money what got us into this mess in the first place? 

Real wealth is created through investing in productive capital, not buing sh*t you dont need to impress people you dont like...


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

www.debtdeflation.com.au have a read and then 10 beers


----------



## Beerbuoy (12/4/09)

Duff said:


> Hopefully one of these if SWMBO lets me...
> 
> View attachment 26175




Shit! Thats an expensive bike helmet!


----------



## Josh (12/4/09)

Snowboard boots and a flight to NZ. Some new bindings with the PH pay this weekend.

Got a mate coming down from HB for a footy weekend next week. He loves it up there.


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/09)

Not bloody much. :angry: 

All I can say Ruddy is sucked in that your little Thai holiday got screwed up! :lol:


----------



## fcmcg (12/4/09)

mines going on material for the wood fired pizza oven MKII....or i SWMBO gets her way...saved...


----------



## mattwest (13/4/09)

Chappo said:


> www.debtdeflation.com.au have a read and then 10 beers



Wrong way around - have ten beers, then read it - makes more sense.


----------



## Brewer_010 (13/4/09)

Buying my girl a bike and banking the rest so we can build a house, so will also be putting the first home builders boost to work too B) 

Otherwise, I'd love to buy a big beerbelly kettle and burner....


----------



## Sammus (13/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Rich bastards.. <_<



Not necessarily - I have a friend who was on centrelink last year, but started uni this year (full time) working full time shiftwork to support himself without getting centrelink, so he falls between the gaps and doesn't get it (have to be getting centrelink to get the student bonus). probably works harder than anyone I know as well.

I'm going to buy a set of sigma pro power stones and a kanetsugu pro-m petty and 270mm gyuto. Not sure what I'll do with the change... I guess I've got the woman's bday and anniversary coming up...


----------



## Pumpy (13/4/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Isnt the idea that we can build real wealth on a tertiary consumption economy using borrowed money what got us into this mess in the first place?
> 
> Real wealth is created through investing in productive capital, not buing sh*t you dont need to impress people you dont like...



Had a six pack of Leffe Radieus (8.2%) given to me for Easter instead of Chocolate yesterday 
 

apologies if I offended anyone James .

Pumpy


----------



## tcraig20 (13/4/09)

Pumpy said:


> Had a six pack of Leffe Radieus (8.2%) given to me for Easter instead of Chocolate yesterday
> 
> 
> apologies if I offended anyone James .
> ...



None taken mate. Although now Im upset that noone got me beer for easter!


----------



## schooey (13/4/09)

Doc said:


> Me too
> I pay a lot of tax and do a lot of work for the Govt Departments, but get stiffed yet again.
> 
> Doc



I feel your pain, Doc, we have missed out on all the payments. It wouldn't have worried me except for the fact we have a friendly lass that lives at the end of our street as a constant reminder; 8 kids with 6 different surnames. Since the first round of payments I figure she's collected nearly $20k and the grass out the frount of her place is still 3ft high... :angry: You could tell every time the payments hit her account, the music went for days, and the bloke at the local bottle-o had a grin so wide if he had lipstick on he would have painted his ears...

Anyway, I know cases like this are a small percentage and that a lot of people will use it for good things, but I still have this bad feeling it's not going to have the effect intended and our kids will be paying it back for years to come


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

putting my order craftbrewer lastnight stuff kept going out of stock!! I think everyone is buying up! 

Schooey this is my first payment!! I didn't even get a tax back last year.. had to pay.. So i better do my part and spend it..


----------



## Katherine (14/4/09)

We got a little 10 week old puppy... A puggle which is a pug x beagle (designer dog LOL!)... 

Very much a pug very stubborn... she is pooing everywhere inside at the moment...


----------



## doon (14/4/09)

I own a pugalier and yes, very bossy and stubborn, and she shit everywhere when we first got her, but is finally toilet trained now!

Oh i am buying stuff to finally get kegging set up going, have had a chest freezer sitting in shed for months now, so will finally have money to be free of bottles!!


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

gava said:


> Schooey this is my first payment!! I didn't even get a tax back last year.. had to pay.. So i better do my part and spend it..



Congrats mate... I don't really begrudge anyone getting it or spending it. Just shits me when I see it being pissed up the wall and her kids still walking the street in dirty clothes. But as is always the case you can't implement a perfect system for a mass, there's always gonna be something...

I guess there's just as many tax dodging slimy bastards that earn too much but have a great accountant that will get it too


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/09)

Katie said:


> ... she is pooing everywhere inside at the moment...



A well placed champagne cork/size 9 boot will fix that problem Katie! :lol: 


Well I'm buying my new keg setup regardless with "Chappo's Stimulate his Tastebuds Package". The problem is KRUDD gets 10% of AGAIN!!! GST ARRGGHHH!!!! I CAN"T WIN!!! :angry: <_<


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> Congrats mate... I don't really begrudge anyone getting it or spending it. Just shits me when I see it being pissed up the wall and her kids still walking the street in dirty clothes. But as is always the case you can't implement a perfect system for a mass, there's always gonna be something...
> 
> I guess there's just as many tax dodging slimy bastards that earn too much but have a great accountant that will get it too



People that spend child payments on booze and new tech toys give me the shits... 
heres an idea BUY YOUR KID THINGS THEY NEED!! my sister recently had a kid and without the payments they would be struggling.. they wanted a tv so we gave them one of our old ones.. not a fancy plasma but you can still watch it.. I dont get some people... </rant>


----------



## Katherine (14/4/09)

gava said:


> People that spend child payments on booze and new tech toys give me the shits...
> heres an idea BUY YOUR KID THINGS THEY NEED!! my sister recently had a kid and without the payments they would be struggling.. they wanted a tv so we gave them one of our old ones.. not a fancy plasma but you can still watch it.. I dont get some people... </rant>



ROFL... get over it... Why does everybody think everyone is going out to buy plasmas... My daughter has being asking me for a WII for a long time but Im thinking no way to expensive... but then the little dog she just got was twice the price of a WII!...


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

Katie said:


> Why does everybody think everyone is going out to buy plasmas...



OK fine, not just plasmas.. but they buy WANTS not NEEDS thats what is annoying..


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/09)

Yep Katie NEEDED a puppy poop on her carpet... :lol: 

BTW Katie... Wii's don't poop


----------



## Katherine (14/4/09)

gava said:


> OK fine, not just plasmas.. but they buy WANTS not NEEDS thats what is annoying..



Who are you talking about though? Im sure there are a lot of people that will be spending there money wisely or saving it. etc.


----------



## KingPython (14/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Yep Katie NEEDED a puppy poop on her carpet... :lol:
> 
> BTW Katie... Wii's don't poop


Or need to be fed or go to the vet or need to be trained


----------



## Katherine (14/4/09)

Ok guys... Gosh Im looking forward to what I find at home this afternoon!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

Katie said:


> Ok guys... Gosh Im looking forward to what I find at home this afternoon!




With over 250 clients on my books who are getting the $900 via my Trust Account, I'm salivating over what I can buy !!!!  

Oh its good to be a bean counter sometimes ! :lol:


----------



## Pollux (14/4/09)

gava said:


> People that spend child payments on booze and new tech toys give me the shits...
> heres an idea BUY YOUR KID THINGS THEY NEED!! my sister recently had a kid and without the payments they would be struggling.. they wanted a tv so we gave them one of our old ones.. not a fancy plasma but you can still watch it.. I dont get some people... </rant>



We won't be spending any either of ours on our daughter.....but she doesn't need anything, she has plenty of clothes, eats well and also has a bank account that can have a larger balance than mine does the day before my pay day....

It's time for mummy and daddy to have nice things


----------



## vicelore (14/4/09)

Plane ticket !!!

Cheers Vice


----------



## Katherine (14/4/09)

Has anybody in WA got there payment yet??? I bet we are last!


----------



## dj1984 (14/4/09)

I think its going by post code.


----------



## Steve (14/4/09)

Nothing here yet either - I want my money back now Rudd or i'll charge the ATO an overdue fee + interest


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/09)

Steve said:


> Nothing here yet either - I want my money back now Rudd or i'll charge the ATO an overdue fee + interest



Same here! Sweet FA. <_< 

Hey Steve I thought you'd be punting yours up on some tickets to see The Specials. I saw a poster yesterday saying they're hitting town soon. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (14/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Steve I thought you'd be punting yours up on some tickets to see The Specials. I saw a poster yesterday saying they're hitting town soon. :beerbang:



...but that would be classed as entertainment. We arent allowed entertainment in Canberra.


----------



## Pollux (14/4/09)

Still waiting here and I am within 4km of the Sydney CBD.........


----------



## reg (14/4/09)

gava said:


> People that spend child payments on booze and new tech toys give me the shits...
> heres an idea BUY YOUR KID THINGS THEY NEED!! my sister recently had a kid and without the payments they would be struggling.. they wanted a tv so we gave them one of our old ones.. not a fancy plasma but you can still watch it.. I dont get some people... </rant>


I suppose you are looking for another bite....well here goes!

(start of rant)
The problem with making statements as you have above is you do not know what I am going to spend my newly acquired wealth on. My kids do not want for anything that is a necessity in life.
Self opinionated assholes like yourself should pull your head in and let others set their own priorities and goals and not neccesarily conform to your restricted view of what they should do with money.
Just because your sister was a little hard up and needed a TV off you doesnt mean everybody is in the same boat.

SPEND THE MONEY HOW YOU LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(End of rant)


----------



## benno1973 (14/4/09)

Katie said:


> Has anybody in WA got there payment yet??? I bet we are last!



Nope, not got mine. But I have pre-spent it...


----------



## therook (14/4/09)

As soon as i get it i'm going to put it all on the favorite in the First :lol: 

Rook


----------



## EK (14/4/09)

reg said:


> I suppose you are looking for another bite....well here goes!
> 
> (start of rant)
> The problem with making statements as you have above is you do not know what I am going to spend my newly acquired wealth on. My kids do not want for anything that is a necessity in life.
> ...


+1. 
Hell +15!
I couldn't have said it better reg.

and gava:
I plan to buy some AG gear. Why? because I make sure my children have more than what they need and crap loads of what they want. Time for some "me cash"...and if you don't like it then stiff shit.

EK


----------



## KingPython (14/4/09)

Donate some to charity!

The King Python All Grain Charity!


----------



## Mantis (14/4/09)

Ours just arrived in the mail so off to the bank we go. Then maybe a flutter on the pokies for the afternoon to see if I can double it h34r:


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

reg said:


> SPEND THE MONEY HOW YOU LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fair enough...hookers and whiskey it is....

edit: I re-read what I typed and I dont mean EVERYONE that has kids I was meaning the people that have kids which really really need to spend it on their kids and they dont..


----------



## jonocarroll (14/4/09)

gava said:


> fair enough...hookers and whiskey it is....


Shamelessly stolen and shoddily edited;


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Shamelessly stolen and shoddily edited;




Stolen from Futarama (bender) thankyou... never seen that thingo..


----------



## jonocarroll (14/4/09)

gava said:


> Stolen from Futarama (bender) thankyou... never seen that thingo..


Actually, I meant that _I_ stole and edited (the image). Never mind.


----------



## gava (14/4/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Actually, I meant that _I_ stole and edited (the image). Never mind.




Oh sorry ... as you were.... :lol:

EDIT: im having real troubles with my typing/reading today.. to much coffee me thinks.


----------



## hairofthedog (14/4/09)

a greyhound & call it either k rudd or stimulus still some shares left if anyones intrested


----------



## brendo (14/4/09)

I think I will probably investigate a March Pump and possibly some grain I reckon... that should keep me stimulated for a while <_< 

Brendo


----------



## Sammus (14/4/09)

So has anyone got their taxpayer one yet? The centrelink student payments we're all done (apparently) by the 6th, and the taxpayers ones come in from the 8th of april to the 16th of may. I don't know anyone who's actually received it yet, but nearly everyone I know has prespent it


----------



## mckenry (14/4/09)

I'm thinking of spending mine on a lawn mower and bark busters for my neighbour & her f'kn dogs. She could do with some life coaching too.
Maybe I'll start my Italian Spiral at full tilt in the middle of the night. Should get those mongrels yappin' their guts out.

Ahh I feel better already  

Actually, better quantify - I love dogs, when well trained, and I love jungles - just not next door when its 1500m2 of it. Can barely see the house below window height


----------



## wakkatoo (14/4/09)

well........

I've been told $450 of it is to spend as I like :super: so I'll be getting a false bottom, a burner, hose & reg, possibly an urn, some silicone hose and a couple of fittings. Depending on how much is left over, might chuck in some extra $$ and go pick up a nice brew bench I was eyeing off today. The wife will get the other $450 and will no doubt spend it on clothes. The $900 my wife will get will help out a farmer when we buy a steer to fatten up for the freezer. If lady luck is with me, I might even see a fair whack of my $450 come back to me  

out of interest, if you spend the stimulus money before you get it, is that considered a premature emanation of the funds?


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

reg said:


> I suppose you are looking for another bite....well here goes!
> 
> (start of rant)
> The problem with making statements as you have above is you do not know what I am going to spend my newly acquired wealth on. My kids do not want for anything that is a necessity in life.
> ...



Pull your head in, reg... 

Dude wasn't telling anyone how to spend their money apart from having a crack at the scum who will let their kids walk around in the same clothes for days and go hungry etc while they are pissing it against the wall. If you don't think it happens, PM me and I'll invite you round to mine and you can go pay the bird at the end of my street a visit. 

If you see what happens there and you don't leave with a bit of a sour taste in your mouth then maybe you need to get a bit more opinionated.


----------



## Mantis (14/4/09)

Yes there are pleaty around like that shooey. I work in 8 different schools and see so many kids that are missing out badly because of selfish dickhead parents. 
We will be spending ours anyway we like as we spend a goodly proportion of our combined income on the kids already. They want for nothing and we want new pavers for a new outdoor area
Oh my aching back


----------



## mckenry (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> Pull your head in, reg...
> 
> Dude wasn't telling anyone how to spend their money apart from having a crack at the scum who will let their kids walk around in the same clothes for days and go hungry etc while they are pissing it against the wall. If you don't think it happens, PM me and I'll invite you round to mine and you can go pay the bird at the end of my street a visit.
> 
> If you see what happens there and you don't leave with a bit of a sour taste in your mouth then maybe you need to get a bit more opinionated.



Yep, schooey - I understood what you were getting at. I think there was a misunderstanding that you were saying the money MUST be spent on kids.
How bout me the mediator??? I like to shoot first ask questions later, normally. But yeah, the trash will spend it on themselves, while the kids miss out. This stimulus is a bonus for those of us that look after our families and now have a few $$$ for ourselves. Pretty much how K.Rudd wanted it.


----------



## Wardhog (14/4/09)

reg said:


> I suppose you are looking for another bite....well here goes!
> 
> (start of rant)
> 
> ...



Reg, I do not disagree with you anywhere in what you say, but remember this :

_You don't have to do what people on the internet tell you to.
_


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/4/09)

Donate it to the Liberal party
























...yeah, I'm kidding.


----------



## Pollux (14/4/09)

Well, at least alot of us can try to stimulate Australia...

Aussie grown malt, go on, you know you want to...


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

mckenry said:


> Yep, schooey - I understood what you were getting at. I think there was a misunderstanding that you were saying the money MUST be spent on kids.
> How bout me the mediator??? I like to shoot first ask questions later, normally. But yeah, the trash will spend it on themselves, while the kids miss out. This stimulus is a bonus for those of us that look after our families and now have a few $$$ for ourselves. Pretty much how K.Rudd wanted it.



Yep. Exactly. And I'm pretty sure that's what gava was saying too. Mate I'm glad you dudes that are getting the cash are buying brewing stuff, improving your homes, hell I don't even care if you're buying a telly. That is exactly what the Government planned and hopefully it will keep things ticking over not only on the Craft Brewing scene, but also ensure we all get to keep our jobs. Also, I don't think I'd be going out on a limb too far by saying that it'd be a big surprise if anyone here let their kids starve to buy commercial beer and cigarettes...

Wasn't having a crack at anyone or telling anyone what to do with it; Just making a point that it's hard to swallow not getting it sometimes when it's rubbed in your face like that...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

> peas_and_corn' date='Apr 14 2009, 06:46 PM' post='445268']
> Donate it to the Liberal party
> 
> :lol:



They still around ? Thought we got rid of them a couple of years ago. Like herpes, they just don't go away !

P & C .. Is that signature picture legal ? Is that Franko's work ?

When did my wife go and model for that ?


----------



## mckenry (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> Just making a point that it's hard to swallow not getting it sometimes when it's rubbed in your face like that...



I feel for you mate. Being a 30 something, white, full time employed male, with a working wife - this is the first bonus I've (we've) ever recieved. Didnt ever get a baby bonus, new home buyer grant, or any kind of subsidy along the way. Cant please them all, all the time. Sorry for you. If you're ever down my way - all the beer you can drink is on the house (courtesy of K.Rudd)  
mckenry


----------



## Jazman (14/4/09)

towards my plan trip to Germany for the stuttgart beer festival 

ein prosit einn prosit


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

:lol:

Thanks for the offer mate, I'll take you up on it for sure. We do alright, and I'm thankful for that. We don't want for much, hence me having no gripe about what you do with yours. You'll pay tax and pay yours back ten fold no doubt. Doc's and my tax will pay for the chick at the end of the street's...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the offer mate, I'll take you up on it for sure. We do alright, and I'm thankful for that. We don't want for much, hence me having no gripe about what you do with yours. You'll pay tax and pay yours back ten fold no doubt. Doc's and my tax will pay for the chick at the end of the street's...




Schooey my son, I hear you've been working as hard as a rum taster at Bundaburg and you sound stressed and in need of counsel. So please take this advice from your Uncle Fat. Calm down son ! We are surrounded by neandathals and oxygen thieves and Queenslanders  but what separates us from the Queenslanders the monkeys is our abilities to stay cool in a crisis, calm during catastrophe and the ability not to do the US Postal Worker and AK-47 those wankers in life that thoroughly need it. Have a home brew, thank the Good Lord for Rugby League and remember... the glass is never half empty, it's just a few mouthful away from someone's shout.

The holiday house on the south coast is always open .. just bring your grandmother's egg salad !


----------



## reg (14/4/09)

Schooey,

There will always be food in my kids bellies first regardless.
Having worked and paid taxes for years I think that I have earned the right to spend money how I like. Regardless of how that money has come about, wages or stimulus etc.

There is also beer in the fridge for any AHB member that comes to the capital of human excrement in Melbourne (Werribee).

This also includes you schooey :lol: 

Cheers
Reg :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (14/4/09)

Just for all the impatient people... I believe they are dispatching the payments alphabetically... Thursday last week they were apparently up to "C"; surnames, this is.


----------



## Sammus (14/4/09)

Awwhhh... here I am with "W"... Ah well...

FWIW, I'm not sure it's necessary to spend it on Oz products is it? I read somewhere (can't remember) that if everyone did that it doesn't really help the global economy at all, so we are encouraged to spend it on buying overseas crap as well as home produce... At least me and my new found fetish for japanese knives is hoping so


----------



## Mantis (14/4/09)

Our surname begins with A and we just got ours in the mail today. Good luck to all the Zimmermans out there :lol:


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

reg said:


> Schooey,
> 
> There will always be food in my kids bellies first regardless.
> Having worked and paid taxes for years I think that I have earned the right to spend money how I like. Regardless of how that money has come about, wages or stimulus etc.
> ...



Never doubted it, reg, and yes you do, like I said, that was never what I was on about.

I appreciate the offer, and I'd love to if I get the chance. Naturally the offer is reciprocated if you ever find yourself in the Hunter.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> I appreciate the offer, and I'd love to if I get the chance. Naturally the offer is reciprocated if you ever find yourself in the Hunter.



Just don't eat the egg salad.


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

You must have had too many of Barls's fruit beers, Fatz. It was me Grandmas potato salad, and I don't remember bringing any of it home. Maybe you're getting confused with the pickled eggs? Then again, don't remember bringing any of them home either...


----------



## Pollux (14/4/09)

Where does this mis-information about it being alphabetical come from??

I know of one person at work who has got it, and his surname is Young.........

It's by postcode, if yours is one of the one's the computer selects today, you get your money, end of story...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> You must have had too many of Barls's fruit beers, Fatz. It was me Grandmas potato salad, and I don't remember bringing any of it home. Maybe you're getting confused with the pickled eggs? Then again, don't remember bringing any of them home either...




Don't ask me .. I was pissed then and barely better now ............ wasn't there beetroot somewhere ? 

Barl's raspberry beer :icon_vomit: 





> Where does this mis-information about it being alphabetical come from??
> I know of one person at work who has got it, and his surname is Young.........
> It's by postcode, if yours is one of the one's the computer selects today, you get your money, end of story...



I'm a tax agent and I haven't been told yet who gets paid when. It's a mystery to me !


----------



## Mantis (14/4/09)

Spend it , and it will come h34r:


----------



## Sammus (14/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Where does this mis-information about it being alphabetical come from??
> 
> I know of one person at work who has got it, and his surname is Young.........
> 
> It's by postcode, if yours is one of the one's the computer selects today, you get your money, end of story...



Noone's really claiming anything really, it's speculation at best. Adamt stated on the last page that he thinks that's what it might be, and I think it went from there.


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> wasn't there beetroot somewhere ?



Way OT..but

Indeed there was! Chilli beetroot chutney loaded up with pickled Chocolate Habs that I grew from seeds I scored off Tony. That was freakin' good chutney, but I didn't get a chance to grow any this year.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/09)

schooey said:


> ...Doc's and my tax will pay for the chick at the end of the street's...



err... ya guys ain't the only one's payin' for the great unwashed, present company excluded of course!

I'm buying NSW here it's goin' cheap? h34r:


----------



## mash head (14/4/09)

Chappo said:


> err... ya guys ain't the only one's payin' for the great unwashed, present company excluded of course!
> 
> I'm buying NSW here it's goin' cheap? h34r:




Didnt you wet a line at easter mate? :lol:


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

:lol:

Yeah and yours too, Chappo. only threw Doc in because he was who I originally quoted.

Nothin' real estate wise is cheap in NSW, Chappo, thanks to the land tax


----------



## Count Vorlauf (14/4/09)

It's a little more than $900, but K-Rudd helped subsidize a round-trip ticket to the 2009 Great American Beer Festival...


----------



## brettprevans (14/4/09)

no idea if we are getting the money or not. The missus assumed we got it (not that she'd know) so I didnt correct her. I placed my order with Ross for 4 new kegs and a bunch of liquid yeast, then told the missus that the stimuls package would cover it. i just left out the part where i donrt know if we are getting it. ooops


----------



## Cocko (14/4/09)

Chappo, surely you need a new brew stand, we have all seen you latest slipshod efforts! :lol: 


Oh, and the wedding cost h34r: :lol: 


Mine is making its way towards a double batch 3V rig! BTW: No kids...


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/09)

greg simons said:


> Didnt you wet a line at easter mate? :lol:



sometimes you need to throw the same bait in a different spot to catch fish! :lol:


----------



## Leigh (14/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Where does this mis-information about it being alphabetical come from??
> 
> I know of one person at work who has got it, and his surname is Young.........
> 
> It's by postcode, if yours is one of the one's the computer selects today, you get your money, end of story...



Seems to be going in salary bands at work rather than postcode or surname...the lower paid received theirs first, and now it's starting to get into the not so-low paid...

I'm confused LOL :lol: 

No problem, it will come to those who qualify in good time!


----------



## mash head (14/4/09)

Chappo said:


> sometimes you need to throw the same bait in a different spot to catch fish! :lol:



Hows the bag limit going? :lol:


----------



## BEC26 (14/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Where does this mis-information about it being alphabetical come from??
> 
> I know of one person at work who has got it, and his surname is Young.........
> 
> It's by postcode, if yours is one of the one's the computer selects today, you get your money, end of story...




and for those doubters, here it is from the Tax office's mouth

_Q2: When will the tax bonus be paid?

Payments will go out progressively over six weeks from early April to the 7.4 million eligible people who have already lodged last years tax return. Cheque and Electronic Funds Transfer (EFT) postings will be distributed each business night until the initial run of 7.4 million has been completed.

All cheque and EFT payments will be made using a post code selection process that is randomly generated, ensuring all post codes are evenly distributed to each state and territory each night (using the Australia Post predetermined percentage spread). For this reason and because of security concerns, we are not planning to publish a distribution schedule._

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## BEC26 (14/4/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no idea if we are getting the money or not. The missus assumed we got it (not that she'd know) so I didnt correct her. I placed my order with Ross for 4 new kegs and a bunch of liquid yeast, then told the missus that the stimuls package would cover it. i just left out the part where i donrt know if we are getting it. ooops




Citymorgue - use this for your justification if you need to

http://calculators.ato.gov.au/scripts/axos...B.xr4&go=ok

Also, if things go pear shaped, use this

_Q10: How much is the tax bonus payment?

Your tax bonus payment will be:

* $900 if your taxable income is up to and including $80,000
* $600 if your taxable income is between $80,001 and $90,000, and
* $250 if your taxable income is between $90,001 and $100,000._
And claim that was all was said in the early splash ads.

Worked for me ;-) (NOT REALLY LOL) - still waiting for mine!

Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (14/4/09)

I'm in no rush, it will come when it comes.

I just wish it would HTFU!!


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/09)

so the general consensus is spend it ? and if you don't spend it ( or have not already spent it ) on brew gear..or on your kids...you should spend it on yourself ! For brew gear...


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

Thanks Mr Rudd....


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 26229
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Rudd....



Katie I had to think for a moment there. For a minute I thought it was Mr. Rudd.  

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Katie I had to think for a moment there. For a minute I thought it was Mr. Rudd.
> 
> Warren -



Good practice for my daughter to clean up shit hey!

Katie


----------



## tcraig20 (15/4/09)

Ive decided to share this for any brewers out there at a loose end on what to do with their 'stimulus' money. 

Dont construe this as any kind of advice, financial or otherwise. Information purposes only. 

For anyone who bothers to read it, we are currently at about -23%, and the fair value is around 4800. 

View attachment The_All_Ordinaries__Inflation_and_Economic_Growth.pdf


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> Good practice for my daughter to clean up shit hey!
> 
> Katie



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Sammus (15/4/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Ive decided to share this for any brewers out there at a loose end on what to do with their 'stimulus' money.
> 
> Dont construe this as any kind of advice, financial or otherwise. Information purposes only.
> 
> For anyone who bothers to read it, we are currently at about -23%, and the fair value is around 4800.



Buy, buy, buy!!
I can't believe I passed up the opportunity to get $5k of ANZ when they were under $12. Makes it hard to buy them at 17 now, even though they were like 35 a couple years ago...


----------



## vicelore (15/4/09)

Thats one ugly seal dog LOL Just jokin..

Cheers Vice


----------



## gava (15/4/09)

spend my $$ on AG gear and today I get three bills..  *shakes fist*


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> They still around ? Thought we got rid of them a couple of years ago. Like herpes, they just don't go away !
> 
> P & C .. Is that signature picture legal ? Is that Franko's work ?
> 
> When did my wife go and model for that ?



:icon_offtopic: Yeah, Franko drew it up for me


----------



## shawnheiderich (15/4/09)

Just spent the lot on the completion of my keg set up, go kev go. I would never vote for you though, your an ass....


----------



## wambesi (15/4/09)

Just bought a new falsie and mashmaster guage for my new esky which is next on the list. Bigger mash tun here I come....


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Ankle surgery.....oh wait, the government should have paid for that already, given that the damage was done when on operational duty.....should I continue the 16 year old battle with the department of verterans affairs, or just pay for it out of my own damn pocket.....???



http://www.cairnsmowercity.com/prod166.htm

With $7 leftover for a pint !


----------



## Mantis (15/4/09)

The pavers, not the cat  

My back is gonna be stiff and sore tommorow


----------



## schooey (15/4/09)

The next one might get you some turf, Mantis...


----------



## Mantis (15/4/09)

Turf would be good shooey but we are not allowed to water it here. 
We are struggling to keep the back lawn going by watering it with grey water from the washing machine.


----------



## Jazman (15/4/09)

spend the money on a beer holiday if not brew gear


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/09)

Unfortunately mine will be mostly put on my CC to pay for uni fees....and none going towards brewing  as I am moving in the upcoming months


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

Jazman said:


> spend the money on a beer holiday if not brew gear



The next 10 nights down at the pub then ? Some people like to travel locally :icon_cheers: 

As mentioned elsewhere, I'm putting mine into a piggy bank that will contribute about 1/5th to the cost of my next session of body art. Although the missuz and me have already agreed to tap into a bit of it for a large imitation persian rug for the lounge room and a replacement microwave for the one that shat itself a couple of months ago.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/4/09)

Jazman said:


> spend the money on a beer holiday if not brew gear




A beer holiday is a great way to help the economy - but Ruddy would expect that to be spent on a Qantas airfare! If only they could match Singapore Airlines!


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/09)

wally said:


> Pok,
> 
> Does this mean you are still doing the wine making course in Adelaide?
> 
> Wally



Moving to Adelaide to start the wine making course in late July. All dependent on me passing the two chem courses I am doing at the moment as they are re-requisites for entry into the wine course.


----------



## glenos (15/4/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Moving to Adelaide to start the wine making course in late July. All dependent on me passing the two chem courses I am doing at the moment as they are re-requisites for entry into the wine course.


If you need some help with the chemistry drop me a PM, I will try not to misguide you too much. It's been 10 years since I was studying, but I amaza myself when stuff comes dribbling out at work every now and then.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/09)

wally said:


> Best of luck with your studies Pok.
> 
> If you are looking for somewhere to brew in Adelaide, I live about a kilometre down the hill from where you will be studying.
> 
> Wally



I might just have to take you up on that offer when I come down. Will need to make some friends...and the more beer or wine related the better


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/09)

glenos said:


> If you need some help with the chemistry drop me a PM, I will try not to misguide you too much. It's been 10 years since I was studying, but I amaza myself when stuff comes dribbling out at work every now and then.



Cheers glenos. I might just have to bug you with some crazy questions if I come up with some


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/09)

yardy said:


> <some content removed due to relevance>
> 
> wish I'd been born rich instead of handsome...
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too. ...or at least one of the two.  

as for me, I plan to spend some $$ on house reno's. Maybe a concrete floor in my brewery, and some more shelving.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/4/09)

How about you get down to Little Creatures Fremantle and have a few pints of "Stimulus IPA" - was there tonight and its very nice indeed! US cascade all the way. Good way to spend that extra cash!


----------

